# UK Citizen looking to immigrate to Canada.



## sgray30 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello all,
 I'm sure this is one you will have seen many times before, so sorry in advance!

I'm a 23 year old UK citizen with a 7 year work background in customer service/sales/I.T./travel - within that I have managerial and L&D experience, but only up to a team manager level.

I've been looking into immigrating to Canada for well over a year now and I am still unsure of the best way to progress.

I went straight into work at 16 after graduating from high school in order to support my family, and because of that I never got the chance to attend college or university.

My family lived in Canada before I was born, and my father is in fact Canadian, but he left my family when I was very young, hence myself going into work after high school. I am still not sure if the fact my father is Canadian would help my chances at all (sponsorship from him would, of course, not be an availability).

It has been a life-long dream to live and work in Canada, and at this point, I would be happy to work near enough anywhere in Canada, doing pretty much anything.

I understand for Canadian employers it can often be an arduous process for them to employ foreign workers, that they have to wait a designated time for the role to be filled by a Canadian Citizen before looking abroad.

And then the majority of the time they are looking for someone with a college or university equivalent qualification, for the 0/A/B jobs, something I unfortunately lack.

My apologies for the lengthy post, I'm hoping you could offer me some helpful advice on how to continue.

Any assistance you can offer would be sincerely appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If your father was a Canadian citizen at the time of your birth, you are likely already a Canadian citizen. You should apply for proof of Canadian citizenship and you can move to Canada anytime you want... Welcome home, eh?

Get proof of citizenship


----------



## sgray30 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Liam,
Thank you very much for that, this has opened up a whole new set of options for me. I would have never thought this was an availability for me.

After going through the questionnaire on the CIC website it said I should be eligible to apply, so this is extremely exciting! 

Only problem is, it will require a piece of evidence to confirm my father's citizenship within Canada, a birth certificate or something similar, but I am pretty doubtful I would be able to obtain such a thing.

Do you know if there is anyone I could speak to regarding this? Or somewhere I could get a copy of his birth certificate being as I am his immediate family?

Again, thank you for your help, it has been invaluable!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Is your father deceased or absent? If the former you can apply for a copy of his long form birth certificate as his next of kin. If the later, you will need to contact IEC and/or the provincial registrar of births regarding your situation and see how best to proceed. Do you know what province or territory your father was born in?

Birth Certificate - Service Canada


----------



## sgray30 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks again Liam.

He is absent, and due to him still being within his late 50's, I presume he is alive. I have no lines of contact with him whatsoever, however I think my mother would know which province and possibly even which hospital he was born in.

Do you think if I was able to ascertain which province and hospital he was born in, that I could request some kind of documentation from the hospital or seek help from the CIC?


----------



## MegaCress (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, Sorry I did not read the whole post... but I simply dont have the time! 

Just thought I would let you know if you dont already (like I said I didnt read the rest of the posts) the IEC visa open on thursday for the UK, so you could get a working holiday visa and try get a job out there?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yog said:


> how can u say like this that i m related to that company, i was just trying to help somebody and just tell them to send there problem to them and i hope they can give him a free of cost kind of solution , then what is the problem with that?


The problem is that you are spamming the forum with info about a company that nobody can verify the legitimacy of.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yog said:


> if admin allow me then i can positively verify the legitimacy ,but its not allowed here. how u want me to prove?


I don't want you to prove anything, I just want you to stop spamming the forum with this crap.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yog said:


> for your kind information that was u who bring that question of legitimacy. i was just responding positively.


No, you were spamming the forum with crap.




> if this forum is depending on your liking only then that should be mention here that "NO INDEPENDENT OPINIONS ARE WELCOME HERE"



You didn't express an opinion, you spammed with contact info for some BS company.


----------



## winterholidays (Jan 6, 2014)

sgray30 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm sure this is one you will have seen many times before, so sorry in advance!
> 
> I'm a 23 year old UK citizen with a 7 year work background in customer service/sales/I.T./travel - within that I have managerial and L&D experience, but only up to a team manager level.
> ...


Hi! To become Canadian citizen you should determine your eligibility, like how well you know Canada, criminal history, language ability (I think it won’t be a problem for you, especially language). And what about the dual citizenship that allows you to be a citizen of 2 counties at the same time? Is it possible? Try o verify it. Move to Canada by a tourist visa that is for 6 months, then when it’s up, you have to get some work or even apply to some University (that’ll be the best variant for you, to choose the courses for students and find work at the same time) or you can marry to a Canadian and all your problems disappear. Moreover, you can get your Maple Leaf Card! If you're on a student visa or a working visa or some other type that allows you in Canada for a specific amount of time, you'll need to upgrade. Your Maple Leaf Card will let you stay in Canada for an indefinite amount of time. If you have time, just visit Canada’s migration or citizenship website to get more information you are interested in.


----------

